# Just Like Chik-fa-la Sandwhich !!!!



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Take some chicken breast and cut them in half if they are too large to fit on a bun. Next,(and this is the secret) marinande the breast in KOSHER DILL pickle juice over night.Then get some house of aurty fried chicken breader and add a couple of packets of splenda and a teaspoon of ground black pepper. Take the chicken out of the juice and bread them up.You can pan or deep fry them.Lastly put them on your favorite bun or roll and enjoy. This is so good.Enjoy but dont tell anyone.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

That's a great recipe. some friends of mine from Craig county say you can substitute snake in place of chicken. whole wheat bun


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

n2striper said:


> Take some chicken breast and cut them in half if they are too large to fit on a bun. Next,(and this is the secret) marinande the breast in KOSHER DILL pickle juice over night.Then get some house of aurty fried chicken breader and add a couple of packets of splenda and a teaspoon of ground black pepper. Take the chicken out of the juice and bread them up.You can pan or deep fry them.Lastly put them on your favorite bun or roll and enjoy. This is so good.Enjoy but dont tell anyone.


Although this "Might" make you Think of a Chick-fil-A sandwhich...........I promise you it is not even close to the way one is made...........the sandwhich chicken IS NOT at anytime marinanded in any type of pickle juice for any length of time. ....there is NO Splenda in the coater and the Chick-fil-A sandwhich is Pressure cooked in peanut oil...not pan or deep fried. Just to name a FEW of the things wrong to make this NOT just like a real Chick-fil -A sandwhich.

Now all that said...........this does sound like a good recipe and I will even try it. Oh and in case anyone wonders Yes I am connected with CFA and have been for over 20 years.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BUSTED!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Does it taste like chicken?

Just kidding, sounds interesting. I like CFA and in the past (when I lived in GA) they were great but living in the NW we don't have any stores up here and the last few times I have been in the south and came across one to get a couple of sandwiches I was disappointed, they were dry and or cold. I know it was just luck of the draw and I will try again or maybe I will try your recipe and not worry about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> BUSTED!!


Heheheeheh....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure how posting a recipe that purports to taste similar to (or in his opinion..."just like") a chick fil a sandwich got turned into a rant about what one "really" is and boy howdy did he get busted on it. *boggle*

-CC


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm sorry I was wrong it does NOT taste like a chik fa la sandwhich so DO NOT try it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

n2striper said:


> I'm sorry I was wrong it does NOT taste like a chik fa la sandwhich so DO NOT try it.


LOL!!!! What a great ending to this thread!

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So....how....what.....when did you.....

nevermind


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll go back to







Actually just got back from fishing. No recipes for fish though,its top secret.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I am sure that luckylynn did not mean anything bad. My DS was an asst-mgr at CFA for a few years and now I am stuck living with 4 CFA addicts. You know it's bad when the cashiers know your order as your walking up.

It's tough being a beef eater amongst a family of CFA lovers. Eat mor chik'n

(reminds me of that cookbook 'Top Secret Recipes' where the Pasta eFagoli from Olive Garden is not at all like theirs.)


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> I am sure that luckylynn did not mean anything bad. My DS was an asst-mgr at CFA for a few years and now I am stuck living with 4 CFA addicts. You know it's bad when the cashiers know your order as your walking up.
> 
> It's tough being a beef eater amongst a family of CFA lovers. Eat mor chik'n
> 
> (reminds me of that cookbook 'Top Secret Recipes' where the Pasta eFagoli from Olive Garden is not at all like theirs.)


No, I did not mean anything bad to anyone. It is just that I know from first hand knowlodge of how they are made and like I said this DOES sound like a good reciep and I Will try it myself.......my only concern was to let anyone who tries it no that it might taste a lot like the real thing ,but Is not.

So IF I hurt any feelings I am sorry.............I try not to post very often,but sometimes I see things that seem to just speak to me and I know it is ment forme to post a comment to them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> this DOES sound like a good reciep and I Will try it myself.......my only concern was to let anyone who tries it no that it might taste a lot like the real thing ,but Is not.


Wait Lynn!  Before you do anything, make sure to read post #8 first


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let's go


----------

